# Does John Mayer have enough Dumbles?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder, because apparently he didn't buy this one.. there were bids well over 70k but the reserver wasn't met

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dumble-Overdrive...yZ121161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Perhaps he's away on vacation with Jessica and missed this auction. lofu


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

$93k for an amp head? Does it include the same crack he was on when he decide to buy an amp for that much?

Rare, handmade, blah blah blah no tone is worth the price of a home IMO. That could buy 93 Laney GH50Ls... or 20+ Gibson LPs.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely ridiculous. You'd have to be pretty insecure to pay that amount of cash for a guitar amp - regardless of how much money you have.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

What's the deal with Dumble anyways? I mean I'm sure they sound good and all, but I'd rather pay 90 something grand less to get something that's just as good...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

violation said:


> $93k for an amp head? Does it include the same crack he was on when he decide to buy an amp for that much?
> 
> Rare, handmade, blah blah blah no tone is worth the price of a home IMO. That could buy 93 Laney GH50Ls... or 20+ Gibson LPs.


Yeah but it would be 93 k's that didn't go to the government in taxes 'cause it's a tool for work ... maybe


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Remember, you are not allowed to say _Dxmble_ on internet. It is considered obscene - especially when you have an asking price like that.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Paul said:


> Like a house?????? I get that quality = $$$, (I have a Victoria), but buying that Dumble would not only cost $90K, it'd cost me a wife!!!!


Some people might say that's worth it! Not me of course...but some people. LOL!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think even Mayer would pay that much... he bought his when they were only ~ $10-20k. 

David Lindley is selling his 2 dumbles if anyone is interested...


----------

